# What are you guys running for gearoil???



## vwaro725 (May 29, 2007)

I have been running the motul 75 90 for the last 20k but with the O2M being a notchy trans to begin with i was wondering if switching to a syncromesh would help it out. Just wanted to see what other ppl were running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: What are you guys running for gearoil??? (vwaro725)*

Red Line MTL should work well.
robert


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: What are you guys running for gearoil??? (vwaro725)*

i'm running valvoline 75w/90 durablend GL4 semi synthetic, in my 02j box now with 157k on it.
The 02A vr6 box was really notchy when cold and i tried everything i could get, the fully synthetic made it dissapear but it started crunching when hot, so i reverted back to ep80w and i would let it warm up a few mins when cold, double clutch 2nd or mis 2nd.
It was only notchy when winter came, in th summer it was fine.
Then i got the mk4 had it nearly 2 years, and i changed the gear oil straight away, it shifted fine but i changed it because of the age.
I got hold of valvoline durablend a local parts outfit opened and they stocked it and i must have used it passed 30k at least and it's been fine, it's normal when cold no notchy engagement.
Even today it's 7'c outside feels freezing, and it's raining yet the box feels normal, i'm pretty sure if it wasnt for the oil the box was suffer the same problems as they all do, even the 020 boxes were bad from cold, worth giving the valvoline a try.
Just my 2 pence worth...


----------



## vwaro725 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: What are you guys running for gearoil??? (animaniac)*

same with me mine is only notchy when its cold and when i start out i always skip scond cause it doesnt really rind but clunks in when its cold. I have motul gear 300 in it now and it still does the same when winter comes. Im gunna try half syncro mesh half gear 300 next week see how that helps


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: What are you guys running for gearoil??? (vwaro725)*

Syncromesh FTW








It helped my grinding 2nd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still get some notchy shifting early in the morning, but once she warms up, its good to go.


----------



## UGLYDUB13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Im running R/P and its Great no Grinds or cold shifting probs.


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (UGLYDUB13)*

found some Castrol Syntec (from 1998







) gear oil on clearance for $3/qt. at my local Pepboys...thats what I'm running...not very impressed. When it's warm it's great but cold weather starts makes me feel like im gonna need a new tranny...Probably switching soon


----------



## bbboy (Sep 26, 2009)

Royal Purple MaxGear 75W90 for diff, Redline MT-90 for gearbox/trans case


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (bbboy)*

has anybody ever tried swepco tranny oil in vw transmissions?


----------



## DUB 20V (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (bbboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbboy* »_Royal Purple MaxGear 75W90 for diff, Redline MT-90 for gearbox/trans case

how the hell do you do this wont it all mix together?????


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (DUB 20V)*

I think he's talking about his REAR Diff. I'm assuming his audi's quattro...
4WD = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUB 20V (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Mk2MarioErz)*

oh ok thnaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

